# Stolen Honor



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is what you didn't get to see on TV because of threatened law suites.

www.StolenHonor.com.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Its heart warming to see the swift boat veterans for cash up and at em' again.


----------



## B King (Dec 21, 2003)

And Michael Moore is your Patriot?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No sir mr King, heck I didn't even see fahrenheit 9/11, I just find it sad to see republican veterans united to steal the honor of an honorable man such as Kerry.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> No sir mr King, heck I didn't even see fahrenheit 9/11, I just find it sad to see republican veterans united to steal the honor of an honorable man such as Kerry.


Honorable man? :rollin: You obviously didn't watch his senate hearings when he was protesting the war. Just because he served (2 months) in Vietnam doesn't make him honorable--he admitted to being a war criminal.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There are many men who commited war crimes gunner, they were sent there by the country and did what it took to stay alive.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

He not only committed war crimes, he was a traitor and gave aid and comfort to the enemy while still a Naval Officer. I still can't figure why this "honorable" man wasn't court-marshalled (sp?).


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sd you are hilarious. I don't know how you figure that a naval officer or presidential candidate stating something can bring courage out of an enemy, and drown troops in sorrow.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

boohoo, kerry lost MT get over it. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sdeprie said:


> He not only committed war crimes, he was a traitor and gave aid and comfort to the enemy while still a Naval Officer. I still can't figure why this "honorable" man wasn't court-marshalled (sp?).


Hard to be sure he had an honorable discharge, he never released his records did he? What he did while still an officer should have been grounds for a dishonorable discharge. Can we be sure that he was or was not discharged honorably. He didn't release his records and that makes me suspicious of his records. There almost had to be something he was hiding.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow!

I don't think some of you know the election is over it was on Tuesday!
A few of you act as if you are in line to take over Rush L's job. If you still have this much energy to discuss this ongoing topic make yourself usefull and talk to a real Vietnam Vet. Don't know were to find one? Try a homeless shelter for starters, then you can see what this great country does for some vets!

I know a vet personally and ironically enough he did the things Kerry mentioned. He killed cows, civilians-didn't know if they were the enemy, he and others did all kinds of horrible things. He owns about 75 guns and he voted for Kerry. You guys can sit and ramble on, but I for one am glad the spinsters don't have a stage anymore. So keep up the BS or get of your rump and do something to make this a better town state or country take your pick we are at war!

TC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's always good to remind people of the bullet we ducked. I will give it a rest for the deer season, but keeping an eye on the American political scene isn't just for election years. We must always remain vigilant, not only of terrorists, but of liberals.

I can see where many are tired of it, and for those I would suggest the rifle forum, or deer hunting, duck hunting etc etc.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

MT, Shortly after he returned from his few months in Viet Nam, he went to Paris and met and dined with and what else with the representatives for NVN. He may have been released from Active Duty, but he still held a commission as a Naval Officer. This part wasn't in his Naval Records, so is public knowledge. Just because an officer gets released from active duty does not mean he he is no longer an officer. I should know, I still have my card. The expiration date? Indefinite, Lt in the Naval Reserves. When you are wining and dining, meeting in a social visit, discussing your service with the enemy, that is known as giving aid and comfort to the enemy. MT, you're the one that's hilarious, and embarassing. I hope you get something out of that history class, soon.


----------

